# Forthcoming events in Switzerland in 2017



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...99046&ca=47aeea9a-616a-40a4-968f-3bc360073490

Hope this works!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Unspunnenfest at Interlaken sounds good. Right at the end of August though. I would usually be a bit further south by then. I do want to go back to that area though. Loved it when we were there in 2011. Cracking little campsite at the top of the road up the Jungfrau valley.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...99046&ca=47aeea9a-616a-40a4-968f-3bc360073490
> 
> Hope this works!


They forgot to mention that in a lot of areas there will be some skiing, mountain restaurants, sunshine, fantastic views etc.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

One event I REALLY enjoyed was the International Alphorn Festival at Nendaz - two valleys west of Zermatt - 2nd weekend in July. Nendaz can be accessed by postbus from Sion where there is a TCS campsite and another across the road. They also "allow" overnight parking in the village which is easily accessed by road from Sion. 

Day 1 - events/trad food in a marquee in the village. Free shuttle around the town. Players competition (sort of an eistedfodd) at an outdoor venue on the outskirts of the village.
Day 2 - concert/prize giving/foreign and local entertainment. More than 100 Alphorn players by a lake on an alpine meadow at the top of the ski-lift. Food and craft stalls. Flag throwers, cow-bell players, Swiss wrestling, local squash box band, didgeridoo /French horn. . No charge for entry. Look up on youtube. Fanstastic!

Plenty other interests in the area - en route to Brig (east) Martigny (west).


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Cracking little campsite at the top of the road up the Jungfrau valley.


That must be the one close to the Schilthorn lift - Stechelberg? I stayed at Camping Jungfrau - the only campsite I've ever been in that had dishwashers (machines)!

It's possible to do a trip up from Lauterbrunnen, then on to Murren by means of a mountain train. From there - up to the Schilthorn (James Bond fame) or down to the valley again (spectacular cable car journey). Back to Lauterbrunnen via bus, stopping off at the Trummelbach Falls if you have time.

It's also a hop, skip and a jump to Kleine Scheidegg and the Jungfraujoch. Now that railway is AWESOME, especially when you consider it was built more than 100 years ago!

ACSI rates come into play in Switzerland round about 3rd week August which gives you plenty of good weather still to enjoy the country at reasonable cost, (and when the kids have gone back to school!) June is also very nice but many kids are enjoying school trips which can be a little bit tiresome.

Check out sites in advance as some can be VERY pricey. But they are worth every penny in terms of quality.

(In think in a previous life, I was Swiss!)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Till I checkked the map just now I had not realised Nendaz is not far from Zermatt.

I have skied Verbier/Nendaz twice, approaching from Geneva and also Zermatt, but approaching from Zuerich, so had not realised the distance between them.

Anecdote - called Swiss Tourist office in London about departing Verbier for a flight GVA-LON. Got instant answer 'Take Postbus at 0643 or the Gondola to La Chable rail station at 0752' 'At Martigny change from platform 3 to 2(5m), 3min. wait - and it was:laugh:. That was in 1982 before internet. Service or what?

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

When in Switzerland, I like to park up and use public transport. With a "half price card", or one of the regional discount cards, you can do a lot of travelling. Research and book www.sbb.ch or at any station - tickets all the way - boat/train/cable car in one. There are some discounted tickets - Supersavers - worth checking out. The Swiss public transport system is amazing - everything connects and runs on time. Avoids parking hassles and gives the "regular driver" the chance to admire the scenery.

Just another reminder, if you're going to travel on Swiss motorways, you MUST buy a vignette or face a punitive penalty if you get caught. It is possible not to go on "the green routes" (not blue in Suisse) but recommend you plan your route carefully so you know where you're going.

Also stick to speed limits - they also love their tourist trap spots. Spot fine £250, off to the ATM before you go any further.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Just another reminder, if you're going *to travel on Swiss motorways, you MUST buy a vignette* or face a punitive penalty if you get caught. It is possible not to go on "the green routes" (not blue in Suisse) but recommend you plan your route carefully so you know where you're going.
> 
> .


Viv just to remind your readers 'Vignette is for under 3.5t, and as you say is needed for Motorways, but lasts a year.

For over 3.5t the system is that one must buy a permit covering all roads in Switzerland, and you must pay for all days the vehicle is in the country, whether moving or parked. However the number of days for which you have paid do not have to be consecutive, so can be split throughout the year, e.g. on southbound and northbound transits. You must however mark off the days, and if you are caught in the country on a day you have not marked off then you are in trouble.

Geoff


----------

